# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  کتاب آموزشی Spring و Hibernate

## ermia2008

سلام دوستان

می خواستم ببینم از دوستان کسی هست که pdf آموزشی برای Spring و Hibernate داشته باشه. کتابایی که داخل سایت  برنامه نویس بود رو دانلود کردم البته! یه کتاب میخوام که خیلی مختصر و مفید فقط در حد آشنایی باشن که کارمو سریع راه بندازن. خیلی هم کامل نباشن اشکال نداره.
ممنون

----------


## behrooj

پیشنهاد می‌کنم که برای Spring از این و برای Hibernate از این استفاده کنید؛ اگر می‌خواید که سریع آشنا بشید و بعد خودتون پیش برید.

----------


## bamdadd

کتابای  Apress  بد نیستند

----------

